
Ask HN: What would you ask to an omniscient person? - aug-riedinger
If, right after you die, you have an interview with someone omniscient, what questions would you ask?
======
perilunar
How TF did you get to be omniscient, and do you have free will?

Then I'd ask since I now have life after death, am I now immortal?

------
taylodl
What is the sound of one hand clapping?

------
dstibrany
Where are my keys?

